# jar und mysql-connector-java-5.1.5



## Giftstachel (11. Jan 2008)

Moinmoin,

ich hoffe, das jemand mein folgendes Problem lösen kann...

habe schon fleißig gegoogled, aber leider hat alles nichts geholfen.

es geht um einen db-zugriff auf eine mysqy-db.

das problem scheint mir zu sein, das der mysql-connector-java-5.1.5 beim erstellen eines jar nicht mit eingebunden wird.
bei eclipse läft das prog, und macht genau das, was ich möchte, als jar klappt alles, bis zum db-zugriff, und danach passiert garnichts mehr.

hat jemand schon ähliche erfahrungen gemacht, oder eine lösung parat?

danke im voraus.
giftie


----------



## tfa (11. Jan 2008)

Du musst dafür sorgen, dass die JAR-Datei auch im Klassenpfad ist, also z.B.:

java -cp lib/mysql.jar MeineHauptKlasse


----------



## L-ectron-X (11. Jan 2008)

Entweder du baust dir mit dem FatJar-Plugin ein Jar, in dem der Connector eingebaut ist, oder du erweiterst die _Class-Path:_-Zeile im Manifest um den Eintrag für den Connector und speicherst die Connector-Jar neben deiner eigenen Jar-Datei.


----------



## Giftstachel (11. Jan 2008)

warum einfach, wenns auch kompliziert geht )

besten dank euch beiden, und ein schönes wochenende


----------

